# Storage Shelters



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

I was budgeting putting a prefab pole barn or something as an outbuilding, but I don't want to invest that much currently. I wanted to have a shelter/dry area to use as seasonal storage for tractors, snowmobiles, jet skis, boats, and or to have a work area that isn't in the 2 car garage we already have. We don't use the garage we have for cars, because I'm always working on something, and one of the problems I have is work tools get intermingled with pool supplies, bins of kids toys and such, and I can never organize anything, so I'm trying to figure out a way to have another space to park tractors etc, and use as more of a workshop area with tools etc. Has anyone tried to do this is one of the temporary canvas top covers shelters? Some of them seem big enough to be about the size of a 2 car garage for not too much money - and then I can get something in the works sooner rather than later - possibly use that for 3-5 years an then think about putting in a more proper outbuilding, should the $$ be there. I'm in NH so worried about snow load in the winter, was looking at small agricultural buildings as well or the same purpose, but I'm not too concerned about what it was designed for, I just want a dry, enclosed, space I can use for working on and storing machines and equipment.


I was thinking something like this, but not sure if it is junk and will fall apart or have roof collapse in winter.

https://www.portablegarageshelter.com/18wx20lx116h-temporary-car-shelter/

or something like this
https://rhinoshelter.com/index.php/...heds/product/75-22-w-x-24-l-x-12-h-peak-style


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Just me, but you can get a pole building erected for less than you yourself could buy the materials and a good many of the companies that erect them have financing with low payments over X amount of time. If you've got the credit and can make the monthly payments, that's where I'd be sinking my money!


----------



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

I just ordered one of these for about $3500 18 x 21


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

tomcatg - how do you like it? will it stand up to snow? what part of the world ru from? Looks pretty decent for a garage, see a window through the main door too. vinyl or metal, durable?


----------



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

I don't have it yet as I just ordered it this weekend ( see my grading thread  It's metal and looks pretty sturdy. We know the guy that sells them and said he's never had issues with any he has sold. I am in southwestern Va. A true pole barn equipment shed about this size was 13,000. This will be for tractors and tools only. I have a 16 x 12 storage shed for other items and we are pricing a 2 car garage that we already have the concrete pad in. This will be for my outdoor tools only


----------



## tillers (Mar 6, 2018)

about the best way for me to organize tools is a rolling tool box. drawers for each kind of tool and easy to find. well worth it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Trust me, when I say the tarp,or canvas topped buildings WON"T hold up.
Mine only lasted about a year,due to winds,and storms.
My brother,in Michigan will tell you,also that they DON'T survive snows of more than 1 foot !


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I built mine myself its not hard to do, and just materials is cheaper than materials plus labor. If your not inclined in such check your local Lowes ours offers free classes for tutoring just about any building project. You will save a ton of money, and have the gratification of something you accomplished yourself. It only took me about 10 days to finish my building cause concrete has to cure. Its 22x20 with a 10ft peak for mowing equipment, and the first time I ever built one but a third of the cost doing myself at my own pace.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If you get it framed, and the roof on first the rest is basically easy. I used corrugated metal, and trusses 18" on center that will hold a pretty good snowfall.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I see the warranty on the portable garage shelter is one year. That's pretty much all the perfect service you'll get out of it. Then it will leak and the cover will deteriorate with the sun. I find the structural ribs wear through the cover over time as the wind will cause the shelter to move. 
If you did go ahead and by the shelter, how is it holding up? It been a couple of years.


----------

